# TSHIRT not print



## Yazeed (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey PPL


I new in printing 

I use epson l800 with sublimation ink 

And 8 in 1 heat presser

with white shirt transfer paper 

the t shirt 35% polyster and 55% cotton

I put 180c and 35s timer

and when i press the tshirt 

the printed photo don't transfer

just transfer somthing like shadow in tshirt


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Sublimation printing is for 100% polyester garments only. While you can do sublimation on blend garments, the lower percentage of polyester, the lighter the transfer will be. Also, it will wash out in the first wash.

Also, make sure you are printing on the correct side of the transfer paper. Follow the instructions for the transfer paper you are using and make sure you know which way to load the paper (face up or face down) for your particular printer.

Good luck.


----------



## mkh4546 (Aug 31, 2015)

STPG Press said:


> Sublimation printing is for 100% polyester garments only. While you can do sublimation on blend garments, the lower percentage of polyester, the lighter the transfer will be. Also, it will wash out in the first wash.
> 
> Also, make sure you are printing on the correct side of the transfer paper. Follow the instructions for the transfer paper you are using and make sure you know which way to load the paper (face up or face down) for your particular printer.
> 
> Good luck.



thanks for your info friend.
and may i know, if to 100% cotton, what the best printing method can be used?


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

If 100% cotton, then DTG, Transfer or Screen printed are your options.


----------



## Yazeed (Aug 31, 2015)

STPG Press said:


> Sublimation printing is for 100% polyester garments only. While you can do sublimation on blend garments, the lower percentage of polyester, the lighter the transfer will be. Also, it will wash out in the first wash.
> 
> Also, make sure you are printing on the correct side of the transfer paper. Follow the instructions for the transfer paper you are using and make sure you know which way to load the paper (face up or face down) for your particular printer.
> 
> Good luck.


thansk for replay 

when I but the paper the buyer told me this is will work perfect with sublimation ( 55 cotton 35 polyster )

and im sure im print on the correct side 

papers come without any instructions 

now how I can print In blend garments


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

They were wrong. Sublimation only work on 100% poly


----------



## mkh4546 (Aug 31, 2015)

what i know based read some post from other, that will be work if polyester outside, and surface to the transfer.


----------



## Yazeed (Aug 31, 2015)

Dekay317 said:


> They were wrong. Sublimation only work on 100% poly


are sure i can't print never in 35% polyster ?

and where can i buy sublimation blank tshirt online


----------



## mkh4546 (Aug 31, 2015)

hmmm....
are sublimation coating can be solve all this problem?
i heard, that coating need to spray first to the cotton shirt, but i cannot sure 100%
can anyone confirm about this?


----------



## Yazeed (Aug 31, 2015)

wating for answer from ppl who try sublimiation blend


----------



## Yazeed (Aug 31, 2015)

upp 

no way to print in cottom


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Yazeed,
Sublimation is intended for 100% polyester only.
You can sublimate on other blends but risk not succeeding.
You can spray Polyester varnish on to fabrics etc but it is not good.
use sublimation inks, sublimation paper, put ink on the bright white side of the paper, place on 100% poly garment, press for 190c for 60 seconds. job done.


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

I've tried blends and have had success with them so far. I would double check the side of the paper you are printing on (sticky bright side) and as Dekzion said try a longer press time. Iv'e used 200c @ 45 sec but it depends on the equipment as times and temps vary. Also when pressing you want it to be snug but not squeezing if that makes sense. We use different paper depending on the job as we have more than 1 printer but I like epson proffessional adhesive textile paper. It prints well and sticks to the garment lessening the chances of shadowing. Hope this helps, gl.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Dekay317 said:


> They were wrong. Sublimation only work on 100% poly


this is not true I print sublimation and the 35% will sublimate and also the 55% will but after a wash the 55% will wash off and the shirt will have a dated look to it. 

the more poly the better but the less poly the lighter it will be and washout.

either your printing on the wrong side or its not hot enough. should be at 400* for 45 seconds or 385* for 60 seconds.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I don't sublimate on anything less than 100% poly.
If you want to be known as the guy who's shirts wash out and fade in the first couple of washes then that's your choice really. Good luck with repeat customers.


----------

